# Kindle-Culture!



## kellyoz

So I just got my new Kindle and have been so enthralled with it from the moment I received it!  I immediately went to the Kindle portion of Amazon.com and have engrossed myself in what I've discovered is a whole new Kindle-Culture reserved for only the brightest, forward-thinking, technologically advanced members of our society!  Okay, maybe that's a little far-fetched, but I'm just trying to relay how very excited I am to learn more about my Kindle.  I'm researching  covers (on/off switch accessibility would be priority number one), book lights (didn't realize it didn't have backlit text and my traditional book light has serious hot-spot issues), and SD memory cards (2GB=how many more books?, 4GB=?, the onboard memory holds 200 books, correct?)  I'm at the tail end of my US Naval career and I can't imagine how useful this technology would have been during my many overseas deployments over the course of my 18 years!)  I've already downloaded a few of the classics (Whitman, Thoreau, Melville, Sun Tzu, etc.) and was pleasantly surprised to see that most of them were under a dollar!  Yup, you read that correctly....$1  Look forward to chatting with all of you and learning more about how to get the most out of my Kindle!

~Kelly~


----------



## Leslie

Welcome, Kelly!

Yes, there is a lively and vibrant Kindle-culture, that's for sure. The Amazon forums are a good place to get started but I think you'll find the interface here much more user-friendly...and it's searchable!

We have a whole forum on accessories where people are busy discussing all the things you asked: covers, lights and SD cards. So dive in, say hello and get to know a whole bunch of friendly folks.

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Kelly,

What do you do in the Navy.  hnk I recognize surface warfare, aviation, and Seabee insignias in your avatar. . . .you're very versatile if they represent your areas of expertise!

Ann
(former Navy Nuclear Power School Instructor and wife of Retired Civil Engineer Corps officer)


----------



## chynared21

*Hello Kelly and welcome. There's a lot to learn here on the forum and plenty of "just for fun", etc. threads. Warning though...it took me two days to finally catch up on all the reading here...it's amazing how fast the posts keep coming *


----------



## kellyoz

WOW!

It was great to see both of the replies to my post already...and from the Moderator, no less!  

Hi Leslie, thank you for the warm welcome and look forward to diving into the forums here.  

Hi Ann, I'm an Electronics Technician First Class and have served time on a Destroyer (SW), an Amphibious Assault Ship (AW), and a SeaBee Battalion (SCW) which accounts for all the qualifications.  I don't know too many people who have these three as they are each a very unique community complete with all their own traditions and history.  (However, I do know a couple people with a couple MORE qualifications and they richly deserve my admiration!)  I've just been lucky enough to serve with the right units at the right time to earn them and am very proud of my naval career (can you tell? ... lol!)  You know, I've always been told and now firmly believe....the hardest job in the military is held by those who remain at home while they're loved ones fight overseas.  So, ma'am...it is YOU with the multiple areas of expertise!  

~Kelly~


----------



## kellyoz

Sorry chyna...you posted while I was replying and didn't want to miss out on sending a "Hello!" to you, too!

And you're right....those posts are _LIGHTNING QUICK!_ 

Haha!


----------



## chynared21

kellyoz said:


> Sorry chyna...you posted while I was replying and didn't want to miss out on sending a "Hello!" to you, too!
> 
> And you're right....those posts are _LIGHTNING QUICK!_
> 
> Haha!


*Howdy *waving*.

Here's a tip...in your profile, you can actually check a box that will warn you another post went up before you post yours so you can check if you need to add anything. It may be helpful while you're catching up on the posts. *


----------



## Sailor

kellyoz said:


> So I just got my new Kindle and have been so enthralled with it from the moment I received it! I immediately went to the ... Kindle-Culture reserved for only the brightest, forward-thinking, technologically advanced members of our society! ....I'm at the tail end of my US Naval career and I can't imagine how useful this technology would have been during my many overseas deployments over the course of my 18 years!)
> ~Kelly~


AHOY KELLY, Welcome Aboard. Thank you for your 18 years of service for our Great Country!!! You found the right place for the brightest...ect members of our society, they are right here on the KindleBoards! LOL My hubby works as a civilian at a Military/Navy company. My little Kinny should arrive today or tomorrow and I will have a ton of questions...but I am the 'press this button' if it didn't break it, what did it do...oh, ok, that's how that works...type of person. Play first, ask questions later.


----------



## Sailor

Ann Von Hagel said:


> Ann
> (former Navy Nuclear Power School Instructor and wife of Retired Civil Engineer Corps officer)


Ann, Thank you for your service to our Great Country, and your husband also.


----------



## kellyoz

So new questions....

Why does everyone name their Kindle?  

How would one post the "KindleBoards/KINDLE OWNER" banner in their profile?  or does that simply get posted after they've been a member for a specific amount of time?  

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## chynared21

kellyoz said:


> So new questions....
> 
> Why does everyone name their Kindle?
> 
> How would one post the "KindleBoards/KINDLE OWNER" banner in their profile? or does that simply get posted after they've been a member for a specific amount of time?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kelly


*Kelly...under "forum announcements" you can find a thread explaining it. There are also banners for MySpace but I still haven't been able to post one on my page yet...Harvey is trying to help me figure that one out 

I haven't found a suitable name yet for mine so my is currently called "yet to be named Kindle". *


----------



## kellyoz

Thanks chynared!


----------



## chynared21

kellyoz said:


> Thanks chynared!


*Anytime...we're all here to help each other out and occasionally we poke fun at Teninx's tinfoil hat *


----------



## Angela

Welcome Kelly! You are going to love it here! I got my _Kindle with no name _ on Monday of this week and have been hanging out here at KB since Saturday. You won't find a friendlier forum anywhere, or more helpful people.


----------



## thomashton

Frankly, I am very skeptical about products that have an entire culture that goes along with them. That is one reason why I am not an Apple person. I use a PC and have a Zune. I like the products and am familiar with them, but also don't know that I really fit the whole lifestyle and culture that Apple sells with it's products.

I didn't really understand that there would be a Kindle Culture that came iwth my eBook reader, but I am happy to be a part of it here. There is something different about a culture that talks about their favorite books as opposed to their favorite episode of Family Guy (don't get me wrong, I enjoy that too, but the concept still holds).

So, thanks. I'm happy to be in the fold and part of the culture that surrounds a product I am 100% behind.


----------



## thomashton

Oh, and by the way, this is post #50!


----------



## Angela

thomashton said:


> Oh, and by the way, this is post #50!


Congrats Tom on becoming a Jr Member!! \o/ woo hoo \o/


----------



## Kirstin

Welcome Kelly!  Glad to have you here!


----------



## Teninx

chynared21 said:


> *Anytime...we're all here to help each other out and occasionally we poke fun at Teninx's tinfoil hat *


My tinfoil hat is an essential appliance. Without it, Amazon knows what books I'm reading and when I order them and maybe even what I am saving to buy later!


----------



## Leslie

Teninx said:


> My tinfoil hat is an essential appliance. Without it, Amazon knows what books I'm reading and when I order them and maybe even what I am saving to buy later!


Um, Teninx, you are full member, not huge...this is Leslie the mod speaking... 

L


----------



## chynared21

Teninx said:


> My tinfoil hat is an essential appliance. Without it, Amazon knows what books I'm reading and when I order them and maybe even what I am saving to buy later!


*LOL Teninx....I also love the new avatar!!!

Joking aside....would you believe that there ARE people out there who have covered their dwellings with tinfoil to keep the government out?*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *LOL Teninx....I also love the new avatar!!!
> 
> Joking aside....would you believe that there ARE people out there who have covered their dwellings with tinfoil to keep the government out?*


ha ha ha - Teninx probably has a tinfoil roof! (KIDDING!!!)


----------



## Teninx

Ms. Moderator Leslie, as status goes, there may be a certain similarity between 'huge' and 'full'.   But I'll make a modification....


With current technological advancements, mere tinfoil may no longer be an adaquate protection from the thought police. Read all about it in my upcoming book "Yellow Shielding, Black Helicopters" available soon in the Kindle store Conspiracy catagory.


----------



## Leslie

Teninx said:


> Ms. Moderator Leslie, as status goes, there may be a certain similarity between 'huge' and 'full'.  But I'll make a modification....
> 
> With current technological advancements, mere tinfoil may no longer be an adaquate protection from the thought police. Read all about it in my upcoming book "Yellow Shielding, Black Helicopters" available soon in the Kindle store Conspiracy catagory.


You know, the reviews of that "Yellow Parasols, Checkered Cabs" book had me in total hysterics, I had to say.

We had a similar author show up on Amazon the other day. Apparently he has written the definitive work on interpersonal relationships. It was one sentence long but it was a very long sentence, since it appears that the author eschews punctuation. A few people commented on the, ahem, appropriateness of the cover relative to the topic. I was actually going to post the pic here but looking at it a second time, I am not sure it would pass the Harvey filter! LOL.

If you want to see it, the title is Through Thick and Thin by M. Perkins and J. Perkins.* Harvey, don't put a link here.* I am NOT encouraging anybody to buy this book. Reading one page of the sample was bad enough.

L


----------



## Teninx

I didn't bother to sample that work, but I found it amusing that the author claimed that it was one of his best. My request for a link to his lesser works is probably my last Amazon board contribution.


----------



## Leslie

Teninx said:


> I didn't bother to sample that work, but I found it amusing that the author claimed that it was one of his best. My request for a link to his lesser works is probably my last Amazon board contribution.


Hahahah, yes, I saw that comment.

The author never came back and saw all the comments. There was some pretty useful feedback there, including the suggestion that perhaps writing was not his best career choice.

L


----------



## Teninx

Nor counseling, I would expect.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome Kelly!

Linda


----------

